# RIMS?



## streetryder (Jun 14, 2005)

i own a 1979 datsun 280zx and im i was wondering what the largest size of rims i am able to put on my car without having to do any body mods and i need ideas for a custom sub encloser :waving:


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

i have 15x6 rims with 205x15x50's and they fit, but I have custom spacers made to do it. The problem was struts rubbing, and yes you can get rims with the correct offset and not have those problems.

if you follow plus sizing guidelines you could also probably fit 16x6 with 225x16x40's or 225x17x30?


----------



## streetryder (Jun 14, 2005)

*tnx*

thanks man thats allot of help, Another quicl question i was looking at my batery and noticed that there are two cables that are disconected and look like they belong some where. there located right near the battery coming from the alternator. they look like the plug into another cord somewhere.  tnx


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

streetryder said:


> thanks man thats allot of help, Another quicl question i was looking at my batery and noticed that there are two cables that are disconected and look like they belong some where. there located right near the battery coming from the alternator. they look like the plug into another cord somewhere.  tnx



are the two cables formed into the same plug?

it might help if you took a picture of them.

is anything not working in your car? 

things it could be:
wires to dash from alternator
oil pressure warning switch
could be leads to the sensor some cars have that puts a light on the dash when your washer fluid is low.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

another thing on rims: get the lightest ones in a size you can afford and ideally the lightest ones period.


----------

